# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Hititet.... Ndoshta shqipetare ....

## mexiro

*
    Hititet jane nje popull i lashte qe kane banuar ne veri te meslindjes ose ne truallet e (anadoli)  turqise se sotme edhe gjer ne kaukas ne Gjeorgji edhe ne veri te Azerbajxhanit. 
    Ne librin e famshem "Enigma" thuhej se ka disa  teori mbi hittet se kane qene nje fis ilir i shkeputur per te bere ekspedita ne azi.
Por ne ditet e sotme nje popull i tille eshte zhdukur pa lene shume gjurme. 
    Kur kam takuar nje mik te ngushte nga Azerbajxhani me ka thene se  njihte nje vend ne veri te Azerbajxhanit te quajtur "albani". Nuk e di se sa e vertete ishte kjo prandaj pyeta edhe disa azere te tjere por te gjithe me thane te njejten gje...
    Une nuk jam ndonje historian por me pelqen ta di pa genjeshtra historine e popullit tim. Besoj se sikur secili ne Shqiperi te bente te pamunduren ne  profesionin qe i perket ' nisur nga historianet dhe politikanet' Shqiperia do te behej nje vend ku te gjithe do ta kishin zili. 
     Ju te dashur miq c'fare mendoni ?  
*

----------


## bela70

Po esht e vertet se ne kaukaz ekziston nje vend i quajtur Albani,ku ket shkak shum pseudoshkenctar(si puna e disave serb e grek dhe ca francez,me ngarkesa shovene politike) e kan mar kinse si vend i prejardhjes se shqiptareve,po te cilat teza i kan hudhur posht shkenctaret e vertet qe nuk jan te ngarkuer me shovinizma politik.

Esht e vertet se pellazget kan qen popull qe kan shtegtuar,kan ber ekspedita neper gjith botendhe nga kjo nuk esht e quditshme kur hasim ne ndonje emer vendi ne gjuhen ton pasi jemi pasardhes te vetem te tyre qe ruajtem gjuhen e pa "ndryshuar".

----------


## bela70

Ja se qfar me shkruan nje mik i imi ne e majll per disa emra qe kishte has ne Zeland te re.(shum interesante).


--gjat nji udhtimi te gjat pere ne z,te Re qe bera pere ta vizituar vllaun tim,pata rastin te shetis dhe ti njohe disa gjera qe me lan pershtypje te thella,--gjat rrugetimit,vrejta shum fjale qe me asocionin,ne gjuhen ton por duke menduar se kjo pun s`ka lidhje me ne, pas qe kisha parasysh largesin nga venet tona dhe mendoja se disa fjal qe me rashin ne sy jane koincidenca gjuhsore te popullates lokale, pore ne ni qytetez gjat rruges pash mbishkrimin UI pak me larg VAI por rruga vazhdoj me tutje...dhe me tej, pas ca kilometrash pason mbishkrimi REKA pore prap vazhduam dhe me tej ,,,,TOKA ku dhe u ndalem pere pak qaste,-ishte vend i vogel turistik dhe gjat bisedes me popullaten lokale kuptuam se ky vend ishte i banuar me popullat Dallamati qe kishin ardhur po ne at koh kur ishte zbulur ku vend nga J. KUku--ndoshta pak vite me von--pore qe gjat bisedes me ta ,pyeta njerin se nga rjedh fjala dalmat, me tha se eshte ilire qe ne moment u gezova , kurse kur e pyeta se qa dote thot toka , reka me tha se jan fjal te vjetra dallmate dhe s`ju di domethanjen pasi qe kishte humbur qe moti gjuhen e se emes--pasi qe une pastj ia tregova se qdo te thon ato fjal me pyeti se nga i di -- dhe i thash se jam Ilir duke qeshur me tha se gjaku gjaku.....etj 
--


E ndryshova pasi kish ketu posht nje tekst qe nuk lidhej me temen,Faleminderit per mirkuptim-Bela.

----------


## mexiro

E Dashur Bela... 
Ju Falenderoj sinqerisht per pergjigjen tuaj por doja te dija pak me teper per ju. 
Te pakten per profesionin dhe mbi diturine tuaj.

_________
Duajeni Njeri tjetrin 
                                                                           Mexiro....

----------


## bela70

Pershendetje mexiro.
 Me fal per nje korigjim ketu,se nuk jam"e dashur"po "i dashur" gjithnje me respekt ndaj teje nuk te ze fajin ty,pasi vet pseudonimin kam ashtu,i cili ne lexim te par te jep pershtypjen e gjinis femrode(e te ciles nuk i takoj)po keshtu esht tek ne gati te gjith qe kan emrin Blerim i thrasin me ket pseudonim(bela,nuk e di as vet pse,keshtu qe dhe mua ne femijri me dhan ket pseudonim?!!).

Po te tregoj profesionin,po sigurisht do te vie per te qesh pasi profesioni im nuk ka lidhje fare me intelektualizem,esht nje zanat i thjesht qe nuk ka te bej fare me keto gjera qe japi(shenoj) ketu un ne forum,pra jam nje ollukpunues i thjesht(kam minifabrik apo puntori ta quaj, timen personale ku bej prodhimin dhe njekohsisht dhe montimin e tyre pra olluqeve)por se kam hobi apo te them interesim te madh per historin ton,ku posedoj literatur te shumt,qe i kam mbledh me vite(ku per fat te mir nuk mi dogjen serbet)dhe nga e cila kam mesuar shum(ne pamundesi qe ne at koh te shkoja ne studime kam mbet keshtu,nje gjysm i shkolluar,nje zanatli i thjesht,me dashuri te madhe ndaj librit dhe te msuarit e te gjithqkaje qe ka te bej me popullin ton).

Me te mira nga Bela.

----------

